# Pizgauers are for sissies, look at the Bucher Duro 4x4!



## Melensdad

WOW, I think I'm in love 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKQvB9MBuDo"]YouTube- Bucher Duro[/ame]


----------



## bill w

i have to agree..the suspension looks like it handles uneven bumps with ease..climbs like a goat too.way cool rig..Bill w


----------



## pacific_waters

I was thinking about buying a Pinzgauer until I took it out for test drive. It slid all over the place in mud that was flat as a pool table that my cherokee would have laughed at.



Melensdad said:


> WOW, I think I'm in love
> 
> 
> YouTube- Bucher Duro


----------

